# Please help!!!!! I think knuckling in pup



## Amiead38 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello im new to this website... i just got 8 week old blue nose pitbull his name is bentley. Had him for about a week started noticing his front paws knuckling in. Ive read to change his diet to totw salmon add yogurt,cod liver oil,and apple cider vinegar. Just started it 2 says ago. When i got him he was on diamond puppy food. I took him to my vet and he said he was reformed either euthanize him or take him back.. wow how terrible if him. I have a 4 year old amstaff pit and i have never seen this before. Please help..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Post a pic and find a new vet.
If he's knuckling, then that diet plan should see some improvement in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Both of my pups knuckled; Kaos was especially bad. I used the diet and it worked amazingly well! They both started to straighten within a week and now Kaos has beautiful, perfectly straight legs. Nala has a wonky leg but that's from bad breeding not knuckling. The other thing to do is have him spend as much time in the grass as possible. It's easier in their joints and puts less stress in their legs since it gives. When inside keep him on carpet as much as possible. Avoid hardwood/tile if you can. And try to keep him from jumping down too much. Up is fine since it uses their back legs but down is not good for obvious reasons. Good luck and keep us posted.

PS - agree with Mac, find a new vet

~Jess


----------



## Amiead38 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Knuckling in puppy..please help*

Amiead38;1586882]Hello im new to this website... i just got 8 week old blue nose pitbull his name is bentley. Had him for about a week started noticing his front paws knuckling in. Ive read to change his diet to totw salmon add yogurt,cod liver oil,and apple cider vinegar. Just started it 2 days ago. When i got him he was on diamond puppy food. I took him to my vet and he said he was deformed either euthanize him or take him back.. wow how terrible of him. I have a 4 year old amstaff pit and i have never seen this before. Please help..


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Yep he's knuckling. Stay with the diet, exactly what it says, and keep him off hard flooring as much as you can. In a week or two you should see a huge difference but don't stop once it's improving. I kept it up with my pups for a few weeks after they corrected just to be safe and continue feeding ToTW today to all 3 of my stooges.


----------



## Amiead38 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Day 3*

This is day 3 on the special diet..looking a little better..


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Keep up the good work! He's starting to straighten out already so that's great news. I'm glad it has started working for you.


----------



## Amiead38 (Jul 7, 2017)

4th day on special diet..looking like its helpin day by day


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Amiead38 (Jul 7, 2017)

Yep took him off diamond puppy food and donated it to animal shelter maybe itll be good for other pups just not bentley..


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

So glad it's working! Diamond is good food and who makes ToTW but a lot of times the puppy foods (any puppy foods) have too much protein in them and causes the pups to grow faster than they can handle, resulting in the knuckling. We just stayed with the ToTW Pacific Stream for their entire first year and just recently let them try a different flavor. All three of mine love the ToTW and we've had great success with the line. Keep up the good work!

PS I love the color of Bentleys brindle. Blue brindles are so pretty.


----------



## TaraAndJordan (Jul 11, 2017)

That's so sad. I hate seeing this. I hope it will be doing better soon!


----------



## Amiead38 (Jul 7, 2017)

Day 9 on totw diet


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

So much better, good to see! What a difference. Thanks for the update Amiead38. 

Joe


----------



## Amiead38 (Jul 7, 2017)

Bentley is doing so much better with his knuckling..


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

He looks GREAT! So glad the diet worked as well for you as it did for me!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Back to normal. That's fantastic to see!


----------



## Amiead38 (Jul 7, 2017)

Wanted to say thanx everyone for all the help everyone has gave me


----------



## Amiead38 (Jul 7, 2017)

Update on bentley.. his knuckling went away and hes 12 weeks old doin great and very energetic


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh Amiead38 I am SO glad to hear and see it! The knuckling is worrisome to look at but fortunately it's relatively easy and painless to address. TBH I'd rather have dealt with the knuckling in my pups than some of the allergy issues so many here seem to have to contend with!

Bentley is looking gorgeous BTW!!! Keep up the great work with him!

~Jess


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

outstanding!


----------

